# لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي والهـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 




يارب ان المرارة التي في الضيق لا أحتملها لأنها فوق احتمالي 


لا أستطيع أن أشرب الماء المر 

ولكن امنحني أن أختبر سر الشجرة التي ألقاها موسي في البئر 

فتحول الماء المر الي عذب 

ولذلك يارب ان صليبك وآلامك هما اللذان 

يحولان مرارة الضيق الذي في قلبي الي حلاوة العشرة معك 

أنني محتاج اليك يارب 

فأرشدني الي صليبك حتي أفرح بآلامك 

وأتقدس في جروحك وأفرح بصليبك 

الذي يحول كل مرارة الي فرح وعذوبة 

لك المجد يارب في آلامك التي تحول مرارة الضيق 

التي في الي حلاوة وحب وعذوبة 

أعطني يارب أن أذوق حلاوتك التي تمتص مرارة الألم التي في 

لك كل مجد وكرامة الي الأبد 
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



candy Shop قال:


> ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي والهـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أمييييييييين
أستمع وأستجب لنا يا رب .


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



dona Nabil قال:


> أمييييييييين
> أستمع وأستجب لنا يا رب .



امين

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## استفانوس (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*

اشكرك عزيزتي 
على هذه الكلمات المصلية
اصلي ان يستخدم الرب هذه الكلمات سؤال قلب كل مؤمن به
ويسرع في استجابتها​
*أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي*​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك عزيزتي
> على هذه الكلمات المصلية
> اصلي ان يستخدم الرب هذه الكلمات سؤال قلب كل مؤمن به
> ويسرع في استجابتها​
> *أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الرائعه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

امين   امين

استجب لنا وارحمنا ياحامل خطيتة العالم​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2008)

*امين *
*اسمع واستجب يارب لانك حنون  ورحيم بينا اووي*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



happy Angel قال:


> امين   امين
> 
> استجب لنا وارحمنا ياحامل خطيتة العالم​



امين

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



mero_engel قال:


> *امين *
> *اسمع واستجب يارب لانك حنون  ورحيم بينا اووي*​




شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



candy Shop قال:


> ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي والهـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*امين يارب استمع واستجب واقبل*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



الحانوتى قال:


> *امين يارب استمع واستجب واقبل*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2008)

لك كل مجد وكرامة الي الأبد 
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين 

سلام المسيح معنا جميعا
شكرا​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> لك كل مجد وكرامة الي الأبد
> آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> سلام المسيح معنا جميعا
> شكرا​




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*

أعطني يارب أن أذوق حلاوتك التي تمتص مرارة الألم التي في 

يارب امنحناهذه الفرصه ان نذوق حلاوتك لكى تذوب ما من داخلنا من مراره


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لا أستطــــــــــــــــيع*



مينا 188 قال:


> أعطني يارب أن أذوق حلاوتك التي تمتص مرارة الألم التي في
> 
> يارب امنحناهذه الفرصه ان نذوق حلاوتك لكى تذوب ما من داخلنا من مراره



شكرااااااااليك يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ربــــــــــــــــــــــــي والهـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* شكرااا لكلماتك الجميله الرب يجعلك ويجعلنا نذوق حلاوه الرب *


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> * شكرااا لكلماتك الجميله الرب يجعلك ويجعلنا نذوق حلاوه الرب *



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
اسعدنى مرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

